# Turnip sell price at 627! [Closed, thank you!]



## LovelyLucifer (Apr 17, 2020)

I've never had it this high before, I'm quite excited and a little nervous! I'll be taking two at a time, and staying open as long as I can!

*Things to keep in mind:*

Tips are not necessary but very appreciated! (I'm also looking for ironwood recipes!)
My town is quite messy at the moment, so pretty please be careful when running!
I have free recipes sitting right in front of my store, take some!
You can also take a pink rose if you'd like! I have way too many, I have no idea what to do with them.
_Please try not to wander too much! _I'd like to make it quick so everyone gets a turn!
( I'm really bad at typing quickly on the keyboard on the switch! )


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 17, 2020)

LovelyLucifer said:


> I've never had it this high before, I'm quite excited and a little nervous! I'll be taking two at a time, and staying open as long as I can!
> 
> *Things to keep in mind:*
> 
> ...


Hi how long are you going to be open for?


----------



## GereGere (Apr 17, 2020)

aaa can i go?


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 17, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Hi how long are you going to be open for?


Also I would like to come lol


----------



## LovelyLucifer (Apr 17, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Hi how long are you going to be open for?


As long as I can! I'll DM you guys dodo codes!


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 17, 2020)

may I visit??


----------



## w4nderlust (Apr 17, 2020)

im interested !


----------



## Kilo (Apr 17, 2020)

LovelyLucifer said:


> As long as I can! I'll DM you guys dodo codes!


may i come? x


----------



## Rhuenkun (Apr 17, 2020)

I’d love a chance to come as well!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 17, 2020)

itnerested


----------



## GreenoZer0 (Apr 17, 2020)

I would like to visit.


----------



## EpicDoodle (Apr 17, 2020)

:O I'd like to come over! I have an extra ironwood dresser recipe if you don't have that already c:
also would it be alright to come over twice? :')


----------



## Starfy (Apr 17, 2020)

I would like to come over!


----------



## easpa (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to come whenever you've a spot free!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 17, 2020)

I got a few turnips lying around town. May I make a few trips?


----------



## Aeris (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to stop by if you're able to get to me. =) A single trip.


----------



## rebornking (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## Everdeen (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi I'd like to come!


----------



## LovelyLucifer (Apr 17, 2020)

Onto the second group now! I'll get to everyone!


----------



## shizun (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to come! Several trips if that's alright!


----------



## londsay (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to join!


----------



## LovelyLucifer (Apr 17, 2020)

5th group now!


----------



## londsay (Apr 17, 2020)

oh also just a general tip -- you can download the Nintendo Switch Online phone app to use your phone to type messages instead of the Switch keyboard! It's really handy and I think you can do voice chat too but I've never tried it


----------



## lemonzboy (Apr 17, 2020)

I'll tip!


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to come, with tip!


----------



## LovelyLucifer (Apr 17, 2020)

Sixth group, catching up with some people with multiple trips!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

Does anybody know if people can come over if I have the switch on the port? My battery is running low and I may have to cut this a bit short :c


----------



## lemonzboy (Apr 17, 2020)

LovelyLucifer said:


> Sixth group, catching up with some people with multiple trips!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> Does anybody know if people can come over if I have the switch on the port? My battery is running low and I may have to cut this a bit short :c


I think they can as long as your switch is still on


----------



## LovelyLucifer (Apr 17, 2020)

lemonzboy said:


> I think they can as long as your switch is still on


Thats great, I hope so! I'll be testing it out very soon, I want everyone to get a chance!


----------



## Abi (Apr 17, 2020)

could me and my bf come visit when your free? i’ll tip!


----------



## LovelyLucifer (Apr 17, 2020)

Closed from here on out, will finish getting to everyone who posted in the thread, won't be much longer everyone, thank you!


----------



## LovelyLucifer (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm sorry everyone, my wifi is having major difficulties and I'm not sure if I can take anybody anymore! Thank you for coming everyone, and I'm so sorry for the trouble!


----------

